# This year Ornaments



## kent4Him (Sep 11, 2007)

I've just uploaded pictures of some of this years ornaments.  The Celtic Knot ones sell very quickly.  I've also found a good use for all those blanks that would probably never have made pens from.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Ornaments+2007&mid=2533&cid=4755

Here are half of the ones I uploaded.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 11, 2007)

Nicely done Chris. And way ahead of the curve. Knotted bird house? That's neat. Higher rent too I'll bet. []


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />Nicely done Chris. And way ahead of the curve. Knotted bird house? That's neat. Higher rent too I'll bet. []



I'm planning on increasing the knotted houses from $17 to $20.  I'm also planning on increasing the other segmented and accented bird hole ones to $18.  They all take more work.


----------



## Fred (Sep 11, 2007)

Chris ... what size are these bird houses. BTW, great job! []


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fred_erick_
> <br />Chris ... what size are these bird houses. BTW, great job! []



They range in height from 4" to 7".  The internal diameter of the house is 1 1/4".


----------



## Ligget (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful work, the are fantastic! []


----------



## MarkHix (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are awesome!  Every day I see something else and think...I have got to try that!


----------



## gothycdesigns (Sep 12, 2007)

Is there any links showing instructions on turning bird house ornaments? I've been eyeing this type of project for sometime but have not really come across any instructions such as Dia. of ID or OD and height.

And as an added curiosity, where or how do you sell them? Like a Saturday Market type venue or word of mouth sales?

Great job and I can't wait to start turning things like this.

Later,
Ray K.


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gothycdesigns_
> <br />Is there any links showing instructions on turning bird house ornaments? I've been eyeing this type of project for sometime but have not really come across any instructions such as Dia. of ID or OD and height.
> 
> And as an added curiosity, where or how do you sell them? Like a Saturday Market type venue or word of mouth sales?
> ...



I posted my directions in the following thread:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=19781&SearchTerms=birdhouse

Roger Garrett does his a different way.  Here is his thread:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=20403&SearchTerms=birdhouse

As far as selling them, the two main ways are word of mouth and craft shows.  I find that they really help me in the craft shows.  Some shows, I only sell 3-4 pens; not quite worth doing.  But if I sell 10 houses plus the 3-4 pens, it's not a bad show.  Also, while the women are looking at the houses, the husbands have a chance to look at the pens.  The birdhouses are also fresh and unique.  I have yet to run into anyone else at the shows that I do that sells them.


----------



## fstepanski (Sep 13, 2007)

Great selection Chris!


----------



## kkwall (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice work. Man is Christmas nearing????[]


----------



## Kalai (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice bird houses, great job.  Aloha.

kalai[]


----------



## gothycdesigns (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting a link. I found in one of my books "Learn to Turn" has a full tutorial on them.

Ray


----------



## Darley (Sep 15, 2007)

Chris those are very nice and I starting my Christmas turning too, here downunder we don't do bird house but I find them really atractive, do you hollow them? BTW the #3 from right is that a 7m/m brass tube I see in the hole ? 



> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Darley_
> <br />Chris those are very nice and I starting my Christmas turning too, here downunder we don't do bird house but I find them really atractive, do you hollow them? BTW the #3 from right is that a 7m/m brass tube I see in the hole ?
> 
> 
> ...



They are hollowed out with a 1 1/4" Forsner bit.  That allows the base of the house to fit on the jam chuck that I make to turn them on.

That isn't a brass tube.  That particular one is a hackberry tube that I create.  It is a 1/2" internal diameter and 3/4" outer diameter.  That idea I got from Dick Sing's book.


----------



## hanau (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice work, I need to learn how to make these. Family would love them.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 15, 2007)

Chris

Nice work on those indeed. I have to agree with you that they are great sellers. I sold over 30 of those at craft shows last year. I need to get into the shop and make more for this year. Here is my version of the birdhouse.


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 16, 2007)

Chris,
You do realize that if my wife sees this years models I'll have to buy a couple more?[)]
Very nice!


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jttheclockman_
> <br />Chris
> 
> Nice work on those indeed. I have to agree with you that they are great sellers. I sold over 30 of those at craft shows last year. I need to get into the shop and make more for this year. Here is my version of the birdhouse.



Very nice.  I'm guessing that you have also seen Dick Sing's book.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes and I highly recommend it to anyone who wants to learn how to do these. It is very well written.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 16, 2007)

What's the name of that book?  Those look like a lot of fun to make!


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maxwell_smart007_
> <br />What's the name of that book?  Those look like a lot of fun to make!



It's called "Turning Miniature Birdhouses"  CSUSA has it:
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Books___Projects___Turning_Miniature_Birdhouses___turning_mini_birdhouse?Args=


----------



## RasMan (Sep 17, 2007)

Chris (and John), those look very nice.  I was thinking about making some for Christmas presents next year.  After seeing yours, I think I will.


----------



## Darley (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jttheclockman_
> <br />Chris
> 
> Nice work on those indeed. I have to agree with you that they are great sellers. I sold over 30 of those at craft shows last year. I need to get into the shop and make more for this year. Here is my version of the birdhouse.



John those are very nice could you tel me what size of birds did you use, small or large?  thanks


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't know about John, but I use the 1/2" - 3/4" birds.


----------

